# certified documents from india for ACS assessment --please help



## dewdrop (Jan 11, 2011)

*jydjyfyf*

plz replyhtdutdtkufyjdgjdjydjydjydjyxjgcjgxjyxjydjgxjgcgjxgjxgjxgjxgjxgjxjgxjgxjgxgjxjgxgjxgjxjgxyfyjfhjfjyfjhfjyfjy


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

You need to check with the Indian authorities who is eligible in India for that under Indian law.


----------



## rely (Oct 3, 2010)

Notary will do.



Wanderer said:


> You need to check with the Indian authorities who is eligible in India for that under Indian law.


----------



## Sanju (Jan 7, 2011)

1. Principal of any school, college
2. Manager of a Bank
3. Any Gazetted officer (In any of the Govt. office Mantralay, Muncipality etc.)
4. Any Lawyer
5. Any elected social worker (Nagar Sevak)

But see to it that you have all stamps and writing in ENGLISH. Because in many Govt. offices they have rubber stamps in Hindi or Marathi. 

So first ensure that the certification of docs. is going to be with stamps in English.


----------



## dewdrop (Jan 11, 2011)

Sanju said:


> 1. Principal of any school, college
> 2. Manager of a Bank
> 3. Any Gazetted officer (In any of the Govt. office Mantralay, Muncipality etc.)
> 4. Any Lawyer
> ...


thanx allot sanju


----------



## tfk257 (Dec 30, 2010)

*Document certification*

I certified my papers in the australian embassy in uae, hence I guess, it would be the same in india and of course the stamp is in english and accredited by the australian authorities.


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

tfk257 said:


> I certified my papers in the australian embassy in uae, hence I guess, it would be the same in india and of course the stamp is in english and accredited by the australian authorities.


Yes, a lot of helpful information on Department of Immigration & Citizenship in visa application sections for those who read it.
What was their fee for it in UAE if you remember?


----------



## tfk257 (Dec 30, 2010)

it is fairly expensive 108 AED/paper which is almost 30 USD/paper. Do u happen to know any other alternative in UAE to certify documents with english stamp?


----------



## mmanjrekar (Nov 10, 2011)

Sanju said:


> 1. Principal of any school, college
> 2. Manager of a Bank
> 3. Any Gazetted officer (In any of the Govt. office Mantralay, Muncipality etc.)
> 4. Any Lawyer
> ...


oops....i just got the stamps of notary officer in marathi....so i need to redo again..right?


----------



## mmanjrekar (Nov 10, 2011)

tfk257 said:


> it is fairly expensive 108 AED/paper which is almost 30 USD/paper. Do u happen to know any other alternative in UAE to certify documents with english stamp?


did u manage to get any attestor at cheaper price in UAE? even i am interested.


----------



## Sanju (Jan 7, 2011)

mmanjrekar said:


> oops....i just got the stamps of notary officer in marathi....so i need to redo again..right?


YES. You have to do it in English again


----------



## kevin_alex79 (May 28, 2013)

Hi... i have recently been told to send the certified documents of the original for skill assessment. Could anyone tell me where in dubai can i get the originals certified?


----------



## tfk257 (Dec 30, 2010)

kevin_alex79 said:


> Hi... i have recently been told to send the certified documents of the original for skill assessment. Could anyone tell me where in dubai can i get the originals certified?


I got it certified in the Australian embassy in Abu Dhabi. You can check with the australian consulate in Dubai


----------



## kevin_alex79 (May 28, 2013)

thanks...will do that..could you tell me how much did you pay for it?


----------



## tfk257 (Dec 30, 2010)

kevin_alex79 said:


> thanks...will do that..could you tell me how much did you pay for it?


AED 108/paper. But that was 2.5 years ago.


----------

